# now who doesn't like a lil' of this once in a while...



## Sprig Kennels (Jan 13, 2009)

tons of geese and swans on the refuge now. spring migration is underway.


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

thumbs up


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

**** swans!! Spent way too much valuable time last year chasing those stupid big white birds!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)




----------



## widgeon05 (Nov 29, 2012)

Went out there today with my kids and wife and saw a lot of birds. [attachment=0:30pe1sgy]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362881838.917977.jpg[/attachment:30pe1sgy]


----------



## widgeon05 (Nov 29, 2012)

[attachment=3:3mignrzn]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362881871.190166.jpg[/attachment:3mignrzn]
[attachment=2:3mignrzn]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362881886.649664.jpg[/attachment:3mignrzn]
[attachment=1:3mignrzn]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362881901.518919.jpg[/attachment:3mignrzn][attachment=0:3mignrzn]ImageUploadedByTapatalk1362881920.472933.jpg[/attachment:3mignrzn]


----------



## Longgun (Sep 7, 2007)

Good stuff! thanks for posting the pics.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Great photos! It's awesome to see so many birds, and it really shows how many birds can use a particular area when there isn't hunting pressure to move them around.


----------



## Gee LeDouche (Sep 21, 2007)

Great pictures! I love seeing pics like these..


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

great pic and get the blood pumping.


----------



## muzzlehunter (Nov 29, 2009)

Just on the west side of I-15 between Brigham city and tremonton there is 300 + swans. Its really something to see. Seen them monday and again today, check it out if you get a chance!


----------

